# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  GnuPG

## santy

GnuPG

Официальный сайт: www http://gnupg.org/
Скачать: www http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/download/index.html
Dокументация: www http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/documentation/index.html (EN)
Поддерживаемые O/S: FreeBSD / NetBSD / Windows / Pocket PC / MacOS X / AIX / BSDI / HPUX / IRIX / MP-RAS / OSF1 / OS/2 / SCO / SunOS / USL

GnuPG это консольное криптографическое приложение поддерживающие OpenPGP стандарт. Часто другие программы применяют GnuPG как криптографическое ядро, например почтовый плагин Enigmail

Также следует отметить достоинства что, GnuPG это бесплатное ПО, с открытым исходным кодом.

Применяется в том числе для:

    * Шифрования / Расшифрования
    * Подписывания / Проверки Подписи
    * Вычисления хеш значения
    * Управления OpenPGP ключами



Поддерживаемые алгоритмы:

    * Асимметричные: RSA, RSA-E, RSA-S, ELG-E, DSA
    * Симметричные: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH
    * Хеш-Функции: MD5, SHA1, RIPEMD160, SHA256, SHA384, SHA512, SHA224
    * Сжатие: Uncompressed, ZIP, ZLIB, BZIP2


Опционально можно добавить поддержку симметричного алгоритма IDEA, которой нет в стандартной поставке из-за патентных ограничений.
www http://www.gnupg.org/(en)/faq/why-not-idea.html
----
http://www.pgpru.com/soft/gnupg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

